

Just F^cking Build It & Send It - gettinstarted
http://startupsanddowns.blogspot.com/2011/04/just-fcking-build-it-send-it.html

======
gettinstarted
After working on startup projects for a while, I decided to take a shot at
blogging about my experience. Let me know what you think. If you find my first
article useful, I'll keep on posting.

~~~
ra
It's sound advice and hopefully someone will benefit from it.

Not sure about the title though.

~~~
gettinstarted
I figured a provocative title gets more clickthrus. I got like 320 pageviews
from a single post on HN - new, posted 1:30am PST.

Thanks for your feedback. I'll try to keep the posts coming and work on better
titles.

